# WTF Bitework Thread



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-dTlITc2a8

:-k


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Is it just me or is the fat pos Rott bigger than the* person (mod edit)* ??


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

That's exactly why I posted it!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

And he sure knows how to build drive with a Rotti...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Is it just me or is the fat pos Rott bigger than the* person (mod edit)* ??


 

Yo, that’s not nice. What gives you the right to call that dog a POS?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

oh, WTF...


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I want my bandwidth back!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh My Gosh WTH was!

Was that Asian guy just really small or was that Rottie some kind of mutant freak!


----------



## Doug Humphrey (Jul 25, 2010)

Hidden Dragon/Crouching Decoy staring Kibbles and Bits


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Doug Humphrey said:


> Hidden Dragon/Crouching Decoy staring Kibbles and Bits


Now that was funny :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

That rottie was freakin huge. It looked that dube was scared of that dog. I guess for good reason, he might eat him...LOL​


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dammit Chris :x


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

should be titled...Crap training at its BEST ! ](*,)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> should be titled...Crap training at its BEST ! ](*,)



I think What The **** covers crap training. 

The whole thing was weird from the first sec.


----------

